# Twisted corners



## Ben Wak (Jun 1, 2016)

I need help when I am memorising The corners are I the right spot but are twisted how do I fix this


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 1, 2016)

alliance cubing said:


> I need help when I am memorizing The corners are I the right spot but are twisted how do I fix this



You visual memo. Also just kind of tap the location at the end of your corner memo and that can help you remember at the end which corner is twisted and which direction it's twisted. Some people also position their feet to indicate which corner is twisted.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 1, 2016)

or you could just memorize one sticker on the piece followed by the sticker that the first one needs to go to


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> or you could just memorize one sticker on the piece followed by the sticker that the first one needs to go to


Especially this if you're doing multi-BLD. Visual and tapping and whatnot isn't very useful once you start memoing many cubes.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah it's easier to memorize the sticker and where it needs to go. A corner twist/edge flip is pretty much just a cycle break just really short.


----------

